# Annoter des powerpoint projeté au beamer



## LilIpad (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je suis intéressée par l'acquisition d'un Ipad dans mon cadre professionnel. Nous sommes des formateurs et pour l'instant nous utilisons un PC+ une tablette graphique afin de projeter des slides (ppt) que nous pouvons annoter à la main grâce à un logiciel nommé active studio. 

Nous aimerions remplacer tout cela par un Ipad.

Est-il possible d'annoter des slides (écrire à la main ou entourer, surligner) lors de leur projection? L'idéal serait que chaque slide puisse être annotée puis que l'on puisse effacer ces annotation ou les sauvegarder. Il serait également bien qu'en 1 clic nous puissions avoir accès à un écran blanc pour dessiner des schémas (toujours à l'aide d'un petit stylo spécial j'imagine)

Quelle application permet de faire ça?

Déjà testé??

MERCI MERCI MERCI!!!

Lila


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2011)

Avec l'iPad, lorsque je suis en formation, j'utilise les applications de dessin pour faire des croquis et des schémas.

Je n'ai jamais annoté des slides en conférence, mais en faisant un export PDF, les possibilités d'annotation de GoodReader devraient convenir.

L'avantage du iPad, c'est que tout ce qui est à l'écran se retrouve sur le vidéoprojecteur. Et comme le changement d'application est rapide et intuitif, ça marche très bien.


----------



## LilIpad (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour!

Merci pour cette info! Est-ce que je pourrais donc avoir un powerpoint au début de la formation, le vérifier, faire les modifications nécessaires puis le convertir en PDF (depuis l'Ipad) pour la projection et l'annoter - surligner - etc. Est-ce que la qualité est suffisamment bonne pour que je puisse écrire une phrase lisible à la main en bas d'une slide (page d'un PDF) par exemple?

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2011)

Je viens de faire un test avec Keynote. Il faut un accès WIFI, car tout ce que j'ai pu faire, c'est envoyer un PDF via l'export et ensuite le récupéré dans mail pour l'ouvrir dans Good reader et l'annoter.

Un peu laborieux, mais ça marche.


----------

